# All japanies please come to her



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

I want to ask why GTRs isnt come with left steering?? its always come with right steering??   

we need left side steering GTR.. our system is different with your.


----------



## roto baggins (Dec 1, 2004)

i can see the flame coming on


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

uh................what?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zx300 said:


> I want to ask why GTRs isnt come with left steering?? its always come with right steering??
> 
> we need left side steering GTR.. our system is different with your.


Its becasuse they are trying to piss you off and make you mad. So they only mad RHD cars.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here we go again, I thought the torture was over and this guy took our advice in OT. Lets just see where this one goes. I agree with PsuLemon on his statement, they only make them RHD to make you mad.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

only answer.. I dont want stupid answers

Japanese not USA 
are you understand?

good evining


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Because the GTRs were originally built for the Japanese market...nowhere else. Japanese market is RHD, not LHD.

Got it?

End of thread.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

Why its built for the Japanese market only?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zx300 said:


> Why its built for the Japanese market only?


Because nissan didn't want to release that car any where else. Got it!!!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

man you guys are cruel,haha


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

celm said:


> man you guys are cruel,haha


If you ever hit up OT, you can see why....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

celm said:


> man you guys are cruel,haha


Hit up this link, there's a good reason why.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=113016


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

chi bo da lee chang mung click bong pow!

They hate you, and want you to be pissed off.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

I still search for real answer..??

again:I dont want stupid answers!
If you have the answer come here, if you dont have any thing read only

good bye USA


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zx300 said:


> I still search for real answer..??
> 
> again:I dont want stupid answers!
> If you have the answer come here, if you dont have any thing read only
> ...


i guess reading isn't your strong suit.




MrEous said:


> Because the GTRs were originally built for the Japanese market...nowhere else. Japanese market is RHD, not LHD.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> End of thread.





psuLemon said:


> Because nissan didn't want to release that car any where else. Got it!!!


 Even though we are smart asses, we gave you real reasons.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

All your car are belong to us


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

You should really pick up a dictionary sometime, maybe check over THER LOL


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ahhh-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!

[Lifted from http://users.pandora.be/worldstandards/driving on the left.htm ]

History and origin

About a quarter of the world drives on the left, and the countries that do are mostly old British colonies. This strange quirk perplexes the rest of the world; but there is a perfectly good reason.

In the past, almost everybody travelled on the left side of the road because that was the most sensible option for feudal, violent societies. Since most people are right-handed, swordsmen preferred to keep to the left in order to have their right arm nearer to an opponent and their scabbard further from him. Moreover, it reduced the chance of the scabbard (worn on the left) hitting other people.

Furthermore, a right-handed person finds it easier to mount a horse from the left side of the horse, and it would be very difficult to do otherwise if wearing a sword (which would be worn on the left). It is safer to mount and dismount towards the side of the road, rather than in the middle of traffic, so if one mounts on the left, then the horse should be ridden on the left side of the road.

In the late 1700s, however, teamsters in France and the United States began hauling farm products in big wagons pulled by several pairs of horses. These wagons had no driver's seat; instead the driver sat on the left rear horse, so he could keep his right arm free to lash the team. Since he was sitting on the left, he naturally wanted everybody to pass on the left so he could look down and make sure he kept clear of the oncoming wagon’s wheels. Therefore he kept to the right side of the road.

In addition, the French Revolution of 1789 gave a huge impetus to right-hand travel in Europe. The fact is, before the Revolution, the aristocracy travelled on the left of the road, forcing the peasantry over to the right, but after the storming of the Bastille and the subsequent events, aristocrats preferred to keep a low profile and joined the peasants on the right. An official keep-right rule was introduced in Paris in 1794, more or less parallel to Denmark, where driving on the right had been made compulsory in 1793.

Later, Napoleon's conquests spread the new rightism to the Low Countries (Belgium, the Netherlands and Luxembourg), Switzerland, Germany, Poland, Russia and many parts of Spain and Italy. The states that had resisted Napoleon kept left – Britain, the Austro-Hungarian Empire and Portugal. This European division, between the left- and right-hand nations would remain fixed for more than 100 years, until after the First World War.

Although left-driving Sweden ceded Finland to right-driving Russia after the Russo-Swedish War (1808-1809), Swedish law – including traffic regulations – remained valid in Finland for another 50 years. It wasn’t until 1858 that an Imperial Russian decree made Finland swap sides.

The trend among nations over the years has been toward driving on the right, but Britain has done its best to stave off global homogenisation. With the expansion of travel and road building in the 1800s, traffic regulations were made in every country. Left-hand driving was made mandatory in Britain in 1835. Countries which were part of the British Empire followed suit. This is why to this very day, India, Australasia and the former British colonies in Africa go left. An exception to the rule, however, is Egypt, which had been conquered by Napoleon before becoming a British dependency.

Although Japan was never part of the British Empire, its traffic also goes to the left. Although the origin of this habit goes back to the Edo period (1603-1867) when Samurai ruled the country, it wasn’t until 1872 that this unwritten rule became more or less official. That was the year when Japan’s first railway was introduced, built with technical aid from the British. Gradually, a massive network of railways and tram tracks was built, and of course all trains and trams drove on the left-hand side. Still, it took another half century till in 1924 left-side driving was clearly written in a law.

When the Dutch arrived in Indonesia in 1596, they brought along their habit of driving on the left. It wasn't until Napoleon conquered the Netherlands that the Dutch started driving on the right. Most of their colonies, however, remained on the left as did Indonesia and Suriname.

In the early years of English colonisation of North America, English driving customs were followed and the colonies drove on the left. After gaining independence from England, however, they were anxious to cast off all remaining links with their British colonial past and gradually changed to right-hand driving. (Incidentally, the influence of other European countries’ nationals should not be underestimated.) The first law requiring drivers to keep right was passed in Pennsylvania in 1792, and similar laws were passed in New York in 1804 and New Jersey in 1813.

Despite the developments in the US, some parts of Canada continued to drive on the left until shortly after the Second World War. The territory controlled by the French (from Quebec to Louisiana) drove on the right, but the territory occupied by the English (British Columbia, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and Newfoundland) kept left. British Columbia and the Atlantic provinces switched to the right in the 1920s in order to conform with the rest of Canada and the USA. Newfoundland drove on the left until 1947, and joined Canada in 1949.

In Europe, the remaining left-driving countries switched one by one to driving on the right. Portugal changed in 1920s. The change took place on the same day in the whole country, including the colonies. Territories, however, which bordered other left-driving countries were exempted. That is why Macau, Goa (now part of India) and Portuguese East Africa kept the old system. East Timor, which borders left-driving Indonesia, did change to the right though, but left-hand traffic was reintroduced by the Indonesians in 1975.

In Italy the practice of driving on the right first began in the late 1890s. The first Italian Highway Code, issued on the 30th of June 1912, stated that all vehicles had to drive on the right. Cities with a tram network, however, could retain left-hand driving if they placed warning signs at their city borders. The 1923 decree is a bit stricter, but Rome and the northern cities of Milan, Turin and Genoa could still keep left until further orders from the Ministry of Public Works. By the mid-1920s, right-hand driving became finally standard throughout the country. Rome made the change on the 1 of March 1925 and Milan on the 3rd of August 1926.

Up till the 1930s Spain lacked national traffic regulations. Some parts of the country drove on the right (e.g. Barcelona) and other parts drove on the left (e.g. Madrid). On the 1st of October 1924 Madrid switched to driving on the right.

The break-up of the Austro-Hungarian Empire caused no change: Czechoslovakia, Yugoslavia and Hungary continued to drive on the left. Austria itself was something of a curiosity. Half the country drove on the left and half on the right. The dividing line was precisely the area affected by Napoleon's conquests in 1805.

When Germany annexed Austria in 1938, Hitler ordered that the traffic should change from the left to the right side of the road, overnight. The change threw the driving public into turmoil, because motorists were unable to see most road signs. In Vienna it proved impossible to change the trams overnight, so while all other traffic took to the right-hand side of the road, the trams continued to run on the left for several weeks. Czechoslovakia and Hungary, one of the last states on the mainland of Europe to keep left, changed to the right after being invaded by Germany in 1939.

Meanwhile, the power of the right kept growing steadily. American cars were designed to be driven on the right by locating the drivers' controls on the vehicle's left side. With the mass production of reliable and economical cars in the United States, initial exports used the same design, and out of necessity many countries changed their rule of the road.

Gibraltar changed to right-hand traffic in 1929 and China in 1946. Korea now drives right, but only because it passed directly from Japanese colonial rule to American and Russian influence at the end of the Second World War. Pakistan also considered changing to the right in the 1960s, but ultimately decided not to do it. The main argument against the shift was that camel trains often drove through the night while their drivers were dozing. The difficulty in teaching old camels new tricks was decisive in forcing Pakistan to reject the change. Nigeria, a former British colony, had traditionally been driving on the left with British imported right-hand-drive cars, but when it gained independence, it tried to throw off its colonial past as quick as possible and shifted to driving on the right.

After the Second World War, left-driving Sweden, the odd one out in mainland Europe, felt increasing pressure to change sides in order to conform with the rest of the continent. The problem was that all their neighbours already drove on the right side and since there are a lot of small roads without border guards leading into Norway and Finland, one had to remember in which country one was.

In 1955, the Swedish government held a referendum on the introduction of right-hand driving. Although no less than 82.9% voted “no” to the plebiscite, the Swedish parliament passed a law on the conversion to right-hand driving in 1963. Finally, the change took place on Sunday, the 3rd of September 1967, at 5 o’clock in the morning.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Some anecdotes…

While some countries have transferred from left to right, the only case recorded of a transfer from right to left is in Okinawa on 30 July 1978.

A newspaper story one April Fool's Day suggested that, to further European integration, the UK was to convert to driving on the right. However, owing to the huge amount of work this conversion would cause, it would be phased in: for the first six months the regulation would only apply to buses and taxis.

Myanmar (formerly Burma) was a British colony until 1948, and drove on the left until 1970, when it changed sides. It is said that the ruler of the country, Ne Win, interpreted a dream to mean that all traffic should keep to the right. However, virtually every vehicle is right-hand-drive, since there are still many old cars and buses driving around and almost all the modern cars are second-hand imports from Japan. You can still even see old traffic lights in downtown Rangoon on the wrong side of the road.



Location of the steering wheel

Almost always, in countries where one drives on the right-hand side of the road, the cars are built so that the driver sits on the left-hand side of the car. Conversely, driving on the left-hand side of the road usually implies that the driver's seat is on the right-hand side of the car. It used to be different, though.

All early automobiles in the USA (driving on the right-hand side of the road) were right-hand-drive, following the practice established by horse-drawn buggies. They changed to left-hand-drive in the early 1900s as it was decided that it was more practical to have the driver seated near the centreline of the road, both to judge the space available when passing oncoming cars, and to allow front-seat passengers to get out of the car onto the pavement instead of into the middle of the street.

Ford changed to left-hand-drive in the 1908 model year. A Ford catalogue from 1908 explains the benefits of placing the controls on the left side of the car:
“The control is located on the left side, the logical place, for the following reasons: Travelling along the right side of the road the steering wheel on the right side of the car made it necessary to get out on the street side and walk around the car. This is awkward and especially inconvenient if there is a lady to be considered. The control on the left allows you to step out of the car on to the curbing without having had to turn the car around.
In the matter of steering with the control on the right, the driver is farthest away from the vehicle he is passing, going in opposite direction; with it on the left side he is able to see even the wheels of the other car and easily avoids danger.”

Nowadays, the driver always sits on the side of the car that is nearest to the centre line. However, there are a few exceptions, among other things certain kinds of specialised service vehicles. For example, some vehicles used for postal delivery in the USA are right-hand-drive so that the driver can reach kerbside letterboxes without having to get out of the vehicle. Street-sweeping vehicles may have the reverse driving position to place the driver next to the gutter. Italian-built trolley buses were right-hand-drive for many years in order to observe the passenger doors better.

Until the mid-60s, all Lancias, even in left-hand-drive Italy, were manufactured as right-hand-drive. Lancia intended the cars to be suitable for use on the Alpine passes, so when driving on the right, the driver was also on the right, and could see the edge of the road. Falling off the edge of the road was considered a greater danger than head-on collisions. Modern Italian trucks in the Alps are still often right-hand-drive for the same reason. Similarly, Spanish buses and trucks were right-hand-drive until the 1950s because of the need to watch for unstable road edges.

Some countries restrict imports of vehicles that have their controls arranged differently from the norm for the country, but foreign tourists are usually allowed to drive their odd vehicles while they visit. Non-standard vehicles may be required to have a sign on the back announcing this, which typically reads, "Right-hand-drive" or "Left-hand-drive" or just "RHD" or "LHD". Cambodia (which drives on the right) banned all right-hand-drive vehicles in January 2001 in order to control imports of stolen and smuggled vehicles from Thailand. It required all car owners to have their vehicles modified so that the steering wheel is on the left or risk confiscation. About 80% of the officially registered vehicles in the country had to be modified in order to comply.

One comfort in all this is that the arrangement of the pedals and the gear shift is the same worldwide. An international standard was arrived at some time ago which determined the order of the pedals, no matter on which side the steering wheel is located. Going from right to left, the order is always “A-B-C”, or accelerator, brake and clutch (if the vehicle has manual transmission). Thanks to this international standard, the driver who lives in a right-hand-drive country and, say, rents a car in a left-hand-drive country, does not have to re-educate himself before he can drive a car which has the steering wheel on the “other” side.

The manual (as opposed to automatic) gear lever pattern is also the same but only for commercial reasons. Since the cost-benefit ratio would not be favourable, the same transmissions are generally used, no matter whether the car is left-hand-drive or right-hand-drive.

One area which is not standardised is the location of the turn signal lever. In most places, the turn signal is mounted on the left side of the steering column. This includes right-hand-drive vehicles in the UK, and left-hand-drive vehicles in America and continental Europe. Vehicles built in Australia and Japan, however, have the turn signal lever mounted on the right. At one time this meant that cars made by Nissan in Britain had the signals and wiper controls one way round, but cars made by Nissan in Japan for the British market had them the opposite way round. In recent years most Japanese cars sold in the British Isles seem to conform to the European convention.

Cars driven on the right side of the road usually have headlights which are aimed slightly to the right when not on full beam, and vice-versa with cars intended to be driven on the left. In Europe, it is common for travellers from the UK to affix deflectors to their headlights to prevent them dazzling oncoming drivers when driving on the "wrong" side of the road. Also, windscreen wipers are usually aligned to give more coverage to the driver's side than to the passenger side.

Japanese people sometimes import left-hand-drive models of cars, whereas the standard Japanese car in Japan is right-hand-drive. This is done purely for prestige. A Mercedes or BMW with the steering wheel on the left is seen as more authentic and carries something of a cachet. It is also more expensive than the right-hand-drive version of the same vehicle.


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Because the GTRs were originally built for the Japanese market...nowhere else. Japanese market is RHD, not LHD.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> End of thread.


Not true - Skylines exported to RHD markets, provided they met local safety regulations. Many Skylines have been exported as 2nd hand to markets where used Japanese cars are permitted. Skylines are a dime a dozen in New Zealand, and while most are 2 & 4 door GT and GTS's, plenty of GTS4 and GTR models around.

Why Skylines weren't made for LHD markets, I don't know. However, the next incarnation, due 2007 / 2008 is going to be for all markets - the US included.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Navi00, that map sucks because the US is not a RHD country. its totally backwards.q


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

I know USA always an irregular solver

thanks for information.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

The main reason the GTR was not released into the LHD market was due to the fact that their was no cost effective way to make a LHD rack due to the lack of room where the turbo's are. The Japanese are not silly if they could of built them for your market, they would have. The GTR was released new to Japan, U.K and Australia, if they could of built a LHD one it would of out sold all 3 countries put together im sure........


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

FBI-R33GTR said:


> The main reason the GTR was not released into the LHD market was due to the fact that their was no cost effective way to make a LHD rack due to the lack of room where the turbo's are. The Japanese are not silly if they could of built them for your market, they would have. The GTR was released new to Japan, U.K and Australia, if they could of built a LHD one it would of out sold all 3 countries put together im sure........


Sounds like a fair enough reason not to make LHD Skyline GTR's, but doesn't explain why other LHD Skylines were never made, in all their various incarnations... 

There must be other reasons, as Nissan would have surely designed the R33 & R34 models to accommodate LHD production. Remember, this was around the time when Nissan was losing money big time, so maybe tooling for LHD was just too exhorbitant at the time.
Also if you consider that the Maxima and Stanza serves the US 4 door market, and the 200 / 240sx and 300Z serves the US sports - tourer market, so Nissan could have had a hard time trying to position the Skyline against its own vehicles, so the business case for LHD production doesn't stack up.

Anyways, is all history - the next generation Skyline will be produced in LHD!


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

i just wanna see the roads that people use to switch from one side to the other. like going from india into another country...i think it'd be kinda interesting to see


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Well I guess thats just the bad judgement on nissan's part. I was talking to an engineer at nissan's in Japan today about this & he also mentioned that that trouble meeting pollution regulations in some countrys hence thats why we only got the R32 GTR as a nissan supplied car. 

Our company complys R34 GTR's here in Australia & we couldn't get a second hand one to meet Australian ADR's so we had to buy the evidence from some-one that bought a brand new one in & that one only just passed. So im guessing that if it only just passed here as a brand new car, with your pollution laws over there it's no wonder why it was never released.

Once again I know that they could of made it meet U.S.A laws but it would of taken the true beast out of the car....... Whats the fun in that...

Not too rub it in, but I love my R33 GTR.......lol. :cheers:


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Navi00, that map sucks because the US is not a RHD country. its totally backwards.q


I think they're refering to the side of the road driven on.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

nismobaron said:


> Not true - Skylines exported to RHD markets, provided they met local safety regulations. *Many Skylines have been exported as 2nd hand to markets where used Japanese cars are permitted.* Skylines are a dime a dozen in New Zealand, and while most are 2 & 4 door GT and GTS's, plenty of GTS4 and GTR models around.
> 
> Why Skylines weren't made for LHD markets, I don't know. However, the next incarnation, due 2007 / 2008 is going to be for all markets - the US included.


I highlighted a key sentence...2nd hand does not mean it was purposely built for that market.

kthxbye


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Real reason, domestic V-8's (cop cars) cannot keep up with nissan's rb26dett Godzilla. Done.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> Real reason, domestic V-8's (cop cars) cannot keep up with nissan's rb26dett Godzilla. Done.


You will never be able to outrun a motorola...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MrEous said:


> I highlighted a key sentence...2nd hand does not mean it was purposely built for that market.
> 
> kthxbye


The 92 GTR was sold domestically in Australia to coincide with their victories in the Australian touring car season that year. They sold badly.


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I highlighted a key sentence...2nd hand does not mean it was purposely built for that market.
> 
> kthxbye


Thanks for pointing that out. To clarify, the sentence means where countries that permit the importation of used - or 2nd hand - Japanese Domestic Models i.e. cars designed and built for the Japanese market only. Seeing as NZ has had relatively low emissions & safety standards (at least until recently), nearly all Japanese imports had emission equipment and were better specified than their equivalent NZ new model (they even had EFI as standard whilst our local models were still using carbs!!!). NZ sells more used Japanese domestic model imports than new cars, which has driven the price of new cars down and made them more affordable.
In the last 18 months, all fresh imports have to meet safety & emission standards applicable to 1996 Japanese laws.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

*GT-R in the USA*

You guys are missing the real story of why it was not made LHD. The dorks in product planning for Nissan USA didn't see the need for it here since they had the 300ZX. No reason to have a competitor for the Z, so they never asked Nissan Japan to make a LHD version. If they really wanted it, they could have gotten it, but they didn't give a sh** about the car that could have taken sales away from the Z.

That is the real reason. I have seen an R32, R33 and R34 converted to LHD. It can be done with the proper motivation.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I have never seen the inside of an R34 that has been converted to LHD but I would like to see what one looks like. I heard that the parts that they use to do it are not exactly "true Nissan" parts. I've heard rumors of converting them with a dash kit out of a Maxima, but then again it's just a rumor. If you have interior pictures of one that has been converted, I would love to see them. I would never think of converting my 34 to LHD but again I would like to see one that has. Cheers..


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

In gulf you should to convert your GT because the steering of the car must be in left. We have alot of GTs that converted to LHD but now government dont be indulgent by entry any skyline.. they think about chang is unsafe for driver also others.


----------



## Enishi (Jan 17, 2006)

Nihonjin desu ka? Watashi wa eigo no sensei. Conno choto nihongo wakarimasu.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Enishi said:


> Nihonjin desu ka? Watashi wa eigo no sensei. Conno choto nihongo wakarimasu.



urusee na kasuyarou....... ore ha mekishikijin desu....CORONA ha SUGOI!!! :cheers: temee no sake ha YABE :loser: .


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

zx300 said:


> In gulf you should to convert your GT because the steering of the car must be in left. We have alot of GTs that converted to LHD but now government dont be indulgent by entry any skyline.. they think about chang is unsafe for driver also others.


If it wasn't for the USA, you wouldn't have a car in Bahrain. You'd still be flying on rugs.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

because I hate US products, so I have zx300 twin turbo 1991 improving to 1996 & I have cedric Y30 1985 too.

I put the rugs to you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Stay on topic


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Stay on topic



theres no actual topic here.......


----------



## 2Cheap4AGTR (Jan 23, 2006)

why isit you brain phunkshunul?


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

heheh.."japanies"

Does Ford do RHD cars for countries such as Japan or the UK?

Possibly, a reason could be that, knowing that a GTR would have a hard ass time getting to drive in other LHD countries, the value of the GTR would rise. And it's like a car that you can't have, it falls in that category, so it becomes a dream car..since you can't have it (thought u can have it.but its a bitch to get)


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

he said in gulf...and that picture he posted looks like an arab person, maybe hes not japanese but middle eastern? Why would he ask about the skyline if he was japanese, he'd most likely know already.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Armilp said:


> heheh.."japanies"
> 
> Does Ford do RHD cars for countries such as Japan or the UK?
> 
> Possibly, a reason could be that, knowing that a GTR would have a hard ass time getting to drive in other LHD countries, the value of the GTR would rise. And it's like a car that you can't have, it falls in that category, so it becomes a dream car..since you can't have it (thought u can have it.but its a bitch to get)


Yes. F series trucks are exported to UK, Japan and Australia in RHD. All other models are produced by the local ford companies


----------



## weaselking1 (Jul 17, 2006)

GT-R is the car cost too much to build for Nissan. Also probly they figure even they built for American std. car will be to expensive and nobody buy one. 

or maybe they are just lazy lol


----------

